# Ohio Cat Tournament Series



## throwitback (Jun 10, 2010)

Dates are completed, opener April 9th Clear Fork, still finishing a few rules and times. www.ohiocatguideservice.com. click on ohio cat series


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

what happened to all the MWCD lakes?


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Good question about the MCWD lakes. Maybe it was hard to get permits or maybe it made more sense to hold em closer to home(except Ohio River). This should be a great series of tournaments and I would expect some absolute pigs to be weighed in. A couple of the lakes on the schedule have definite possiblilities of 20lb+ channels


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

kinda of odd that most of the tournaments are being held on lakes that throwitback guides on isn't that kinda like a football team playing all their games at home? doesn't seem to fair to the rest of the anglers. would of been nice to see at least one watershed lake and a couple more sunday dates or if you going to have all saturdays you could have thru in a few sat night tourneys for the guys who work saturdays. i liked better when akroncats was running this tournament series


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

negs said:


> kinda of odd that most of the tournaments are being held on lakes that throwitback guides on isn't that kinda like a football team playing all their games at home? doesn't seem to fair to the rest of the anglers. would of been nice to see at least one watershed lake and a couple more sunday dates or if you going to have all saturdays you could have thru in a few sat night tourneys for the guys who work saturdays. i liked better when akroncats was running this tournament series


Negs, I appreciate the compliments, however, I don't think that Skip is trying to get any kind of advantage based on where he runs his tournaments. I encourage you and everyone else to give his tournament series a fair chance.


----------



## throwitback (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey guys, as far as the dates and lakes goes it kind of has to fit with available dates with available lakes along with any other schedules I have with work.I tried my best to scatter them across the eastern part of Ohio. If you arent able to do the day tournaments try the www.twistedwhiskerz.com series.

Its a real shame that you have to think I chose lakes that I guide on, out of the whole list of lakes I only guided on 2 of them last year. I have no set lake to guide on , its where ever the client wants to go. I am on portage alot just because I live near it, the last tournament we had there I did not win it. Im running this series to have guys get together and have some competition. I cant make everyone happy all the time and I shouldnt have to explain myself. You are all welcome to attend and I look forward to meeting some new faces, if you feel its not fair than by all means stay home.


----------

